
How the Wrong Name Cost Our Startup $10,000 - Republ1c
https://jell.com/blog/how-the-wrong-name-cost-our-startup/
======
sharemywin
use lean startup. test it. I used a couple variations of names in some adwords
tests. I was getting 400% click through with a market specific .com than
generic .net name. And my lead form was filled out way more too.

------
steaminghacker
im seening a lot of variants such as .io and .co around, what do people think
about these, and others like them.

or is this all just to push up the price of .com, when in fact, there are a
lot of new top-level domains appearing.

